# Ultimate Whacker arrested after calling for police backup



## nomofica (Oct 2, 2009)

Original story here
All pictures can be found here


*ONTARIO, Ohio* — A man who investigators said was impersonating a police officer was arrested when officers caught him in the act, 10TV News reported Friday. The most recent incident occurred about two weeks ago when Fred Heitzman, also known as known as Clyde, tried to pull a woman over.
 Sophia Toney said she did not feel safe stopping, so she called police who told her to meet an actual officer at a nearby parking lot, 10TV's Glenn McEntyre reported.

-----

"This is Fred. Can you have a marked unit meet me at the foot of the bridge?" Heitzman told the dispatcher.
 "What police department are you from?" the dispatcher said.
 "Um, auxiliary patrol," Heitzman answered.
 "From where?" the dispatcher asked.
 "Auxiliary state patrol," Heitzman said.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, he got busted... The "best" part of the whole thing is that he also called a lot of the stuff on himself... when he called for backup.:wacko:


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 3, 2009)

*What if the "backup"...*

Turned out to be a whacker with a scanner?

Fake pullover artists are like pet killers. Next step is sexual assault. Good riddance, hope they run him on CODIS.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 3, 2009)

If you ask me, dude has some serious mental issues.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 3, 2009)

Weirdo


----------



## vquintessence (Oct 3, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Turned out to be a whacker with a scanner?
> 
> *Fake pullover artists are like pet killers. Next step is sexual assault.* Good riddance, hope they run him on CODIS.



Amen.  Seriously some scary stuff.  I'm glad the woman knew to call the police when she felt suspicious.  She did everything right, and hopefully this man will be dealt with.


----------



## nomofica (Oct 3, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> Amen.  Seriously some scary stuff.  I'm glad the woman knew to call the police when she felt suspicious.  She did everything right, and hopefully this man will be dealt with.



Agreed. The guy has some serious issues.


----------



## Scott33 (Oct 3, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Fake pullover artists are like pet killers. Next step is sexual assault. Good riddance



Very possibly true.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought wackers were people actually involved in either ems fire and police who buy everything under the sun for their chosen field and have more lights in their POV than the agency vehicle.   The guy in the news story is a impersonator which is different as they can be criminally charged and wackers  in most cases are not criminally charged.


----------



## HAZMAT (Oct 5, 2009)

That Crown Victoria looks ready for the scrap yard... It's good to see these criminals being caught, we have had a few around here in the past years including one recently where the suspect got $100 out of a lady on 96. To my east some guy that worked as a security guard was pulling people over with a full gun belt, what a mess.

- HAZMAT


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 6, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I thought wackers were people actually involved in either ems fire and police who buy everything under the sun for their chosen field and have more lights in their POV than the agency vehicle. The guy in the news story is a impersonator which is different as they can be criminally charged and wackers in most cases are not criminally charged.


 
Speaking from experience...........lol


----------

